# Hi I'm new



## Nik (Feb 1, 2003)

Are there any rules I should know before I start posting


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Feb 1, 2003)

welcome nik!  

you may want to check the FAQ...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news/modules.php?op=modload&name=FAQ&file=index


----------



## boxstop7 (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome!  As I'm relatively new myself, I don't know how much help I'll be.  But I'll try...

This is one of the closest-knit online communities I've ever seen.  As such, folks 'round here don't take kindly to flames, abuse or malicious doings.  Best advice I can give:  be decent and enjoy the wisdom, creativity and welcoming nature of these fine people!  

~Box


----------



## Nik (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanx Ill go chek out that FAQ


----------



## Zappo (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome to the boards Nik!


----------



## jdavis (Feb 1, 2003)

welcome, this place is the internets version of a crackhouse, it's so addictive that there should be a warning sticker on the front.


----------



## Aloïsius (Feb 1, 2003)

welcome Nik! There is no hidden rules, but you have to remember that Eric Grand Ma is watching the board.


----------



## Nik (Feb 1, 2003)

Oh great! not only is my Grandma up my butt so is Eric's! Is there like a Grandma hotline watching us all our something?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2003)

Something like that. Welcome!  Stay, hang out, learn cool stuff about gaming.

A few quick guidelines:

 - posting anything that would offend Eric's grandma is a no-no
- asking people to post copyrighted stuff verbatim isn't allowed
- no politics or religion
- no OT polls.
- be polite to other folks

That's about it! Have fun,


----------



## Terraism (Feb 1, 2003)

Another "hiya," from over here.

[Blasted sixty-second rule!]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Nik, hope you enjoy the boards! Have fun.

And if you see anyone running around with scissors, be sure to tell on them.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 1, 2003)

boxstop7 said:
			
		

> *
> This is one of the closest-knit online communities I've ever seen.  As such, folks 'round here don't take kindly to flames, abuse or malicious doings.  Best advice I can give:  be decent and enjoy the wisdom, creativity and welcoming nature of these fine people!
> 
> ~Box *




That's pretty well stated for a relative newbie, Boxstop7!!
I think you'll find the weekends can be a bit slow around here at times Nik, and even moreso today, after this morning's tragic events .  Don't take the lack of replies personally.  If you manage to keep this thread around the first page or two until Monday, the Welcome Wagon is likely to show up in force.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome Nick. Hang out and enjoy! Its worth coming back again and again and again... and again....


----------



## mythago (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome and stuff!


----------



## jgbrowning (Feb 1, 2003)

Nik said:
			
		

> *Are there any rules I should know before I start posting *




They're watching you!

 

No really, we are pretty close-knit bunch here (and i'm just on the outerside of the great fuzzy ENworld sweater). Welcome to Enworld!

joe b.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome! 

And watch out for the Hivemind.  They want to suck out your brain through your nostrils.  Or something.


----------



## Talath (Feb 1, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Welcome!
> 
> And watch out for the Hivemind.  They want to suck out your brain through your nostrils.  Or something.  *




Nah, more like put it in a blender with some cream and sugar.

Welcome Nik, to the greatest online community I have seen on the internet. Better than RPG.net.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome to the community, I just need to ask of you two favors.
1: Click on the 8-bit theater character test on my sig(picture of Black Mage) and take the test.  This one is quite optional, I just think that the test is fun.

2: Go check out the  atDnD Meetup this is a really cool idea.


----------



## Kaiyosama (Feb 2, 2003)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Greetins and


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh yes, one more rule is that you have to hand over all your bases to the rest of the posters.  We call this rule ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US.


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *Oh yes, one more rule is that you have to hand over all your bases to the rest of the posters.  We call this rule ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US. *




BS5, I can't believe you are already subjecting a newby to AYBARTU.  That's just wrong, Wrong I say. 



Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 2, 2003)

He's gonna be subjected at some point.  Better to get it over with now.

You to Airwolf. Hand over your bases.


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2003)

BRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaapppppppp

...excuse me...

 Welcome! 

(You've been round plenty long, b-topseven...  )


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi Nik, and welcome!  Make sure you check out all of the different forums, because there's lots of interesting discussions hiding in the dark corners.  If you just read General Discussion, you'll miss a lot.


----------



## Kilmore (Feb 2, 2003)

Kilmore steps in and frowns sourly.  "Hmm, another newcomer disturbs the sanctity of my happy place."

Kilmore stands around and frowns some more.

Kilmore's frown starts cracking into a big Teddy Roosevelt grin.

"Aw, what th' hell, welcome to our happy home!"


----------



## Deadguy (Feb 2, 2003)

Just adding my welcome to the others Nik. You'll find things are a bit quieter than normal at the moment, but that's due to today's terrible events, I think. Normally there're more discussions than I have time to handle!

I hope you find ENWorld a good community - I know a lot of us treat the place as a home-from-home (or in Crothian's case, it _is_ his home!  ).


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 2, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Something like that. Welcome!  Stay, hang out, learn cool stuff about gaming.
> 
> A few quick guidelines:
> 
> ...




And piratecat likes tributes. Lots of it.  Especially blood and souls. *Is kidding*

Hey Nik! Greetings and Salutations from me, the man they call crazy, fanatic, but mostly just Nightfall. 

Btw blacky, are you going to subject me to eight bit theater too. Cause if so, I disbelieve.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Eosin the Red (Feb 2, 2003)

Never ask Croathian if post count matters 
Never ask Horacio why he blushes
Never ask about where piratecat's missing leg went.


That is all I can think of right now.....


Welcome.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 2, 2003)

Just want to add my voice to the chorus of welcomes Nik. I think this thread has already shown you'll enjoy EN World. This place is more active than most boards (at least those I've seen), and nicer too. 

As for things you should know, just remember, its not an accidental double-post, its you making absolutely sure you got your point across.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 2, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *
> Never ask Horacio why he blushes
> *




That one is easy, everybody know I blush because of her...
_Horacio blushes_


----------



## psychognome (Feb 2, 2003)

Welcome to the greatest of all D&D Communities I've ever seen. It feels like a huge family.

*sniffle*

I love you all!

*bursts into tears*


----------



## jdavis (Feb 2, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *Never ask Croathian if post count matters
> Never ask Horacio why he blushes
> Never ask about where piratecat's missing leg went.
> 
> ...




Beware the Gnome.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 2, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Something like that. Welcome!
> 
> A few quick guidelines:
> 
> ...




But D&D is my religion


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Beware the Gnome. *




Yes, beware the gnome...


Amd be sure to check out all the gaming action we have going on at 'Talking the Talk' and 'Playing the Game' Although I have to warn you not to get addicted.

A heck, that's probarly too late allready.

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Although I have to warn you not to get addicted.*




Oh, yes.  That'll keep them off the good stuff...


----------



## Welverin (Feb 5, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *Never ask about where piratecat's missing leg went.*




So what happened toe Piratecat's leg again?


----------

